# Living in a power plant...



## ddb29340 (Sep 9, 2017)

When I was in the Navy back in the early 1980's, one of my duty stations was the island of Midway. I was an electrician, so my job was maintaining the island's power plant. It wasn't a very big building since it only had 3 diesel-driven generators. But it had a small mezzanine level in it, probably about 10 X 10 feet. And one of the FOG's (F'n Old Guys) had him a bunk on that mezz., and that's where he lived. That's about the time I started thinking about alternative living situations 'cause I felt kind of JEALOUS of him! There was a barracks building that everybody else, including me, lived in. hahaha

The birds in the pictures are called "albatross" or more commonly "gooney bird".


----------



## Tude (Sep 9, 2017)

Cool stuff - thanks!


----------



## Odin (Sep 9, 2017)

Sweet post.
Barracks can suck..was that the old style where you just have foot lockers and rows of beds like in boot camp? 

I was lucky my shop was in the old officers single housing at the "inn" on base, lived in my own hotel like room. Other squadrons were not as lucky and people had to share a room.


----------



## ddb29340 (Sep 9, 2017)

Odin said:


> Sweet post.
> Barracks can suck..was that the old style where you just have foot lockers and rows of beds like in boot camp?
> 
> I was lucky my shop was in the old officers single housing at the "inn" on base, lived in my own hotel like room. Other squadrons were not as lucky and people had to share a room.



Yes, it WAS the boot camp style barracks, except IIRC, we had regular lockers instead of the foot lockers. The thing that freaked me out at first was the geckos everywhere...and they would drop off the ceiling onto you when you were sleeping and everything! But one never did fall into my food in the chow hall...THANK GOODNESS!!! After a few months, ya don't even pay 'em any attention anymore! hahaha EDITED TO ADD: It sounds like you had a sweet gig with your "hotel like room"!!! hahaha


----------

